# My wife is all bubbly over boss



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

My wife works in the medical field. Her boss is over 17 years older than she is. But she's all bubbly over her boss. Hmmm, she isn't bubbly and happy with me. I seem to depress her. I think they are flirting with each other. Heck, maybe it would be good for our dreary gray marriage. I wish I could bring out the best in her like her rich boss is. What do you make of this?


----------



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

BrookeT said:


> How old is your wife?
> 
> Older man in a position of power can be a big turn on for some women.


She's 51.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

Have you talked to her about the observations you stated here? If so, what did she say? If he's flirting with her and she turns 'bubbly', maybe that's an indication of what would work for you as well. 

Honestly, we need a little more to go on: why do you feel she isn't happy with you? What makes you think you depress her? Has she said these things to you? Are you sure it's not just your being a little envious of her new 'rich' boss?


----------



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

heavensangel said:


> Have you talked to her about the observations you stated here? If so, what did she say? If he's flirting with her and she turns 'bubbly', maybe that's an indication of what would work for you as well.
> 
> Honestly, we need a little more to go on: why do you feel she isn't happy with you? What makes you think you depress her? Has she said these things to you? Are you sure it's not just your being a little envious of her new 'rich' boss?


*I'm teasing her about it. She tells him what I say. He has power and money and I have nothing. Oh well. Perhaps things can change. Maybe I should use my talents.*


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

What do you say and why does she tell him about it?


----------



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

TBT said:


> What do you say and why does she tell him about it?


I just say are you his little "##[email protected]@" and she repeats it to him. But he did say things like "your husband is going to thank we are fooling around" to her.
You know what? As I said, maybe it would due us good.


----------



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

It would only show her blood is still streaming through her vanes. She's not going to have an affair. At this point what's the difference.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I am a bit confused.:scratchhead: People who come on TAM suspecting an EA or PA generally are quite upset and want to know what steps to take to prevent or stop it.

On the other hand, you seem to be saying that your wife boinking another man might help your relationship. Why is it you feel that would help? Maybe YOU should be proactive and step up to the plate. It sounds as if you are almost indifferent about this situation. You aren't giving us much info. to work with.


----------



## lou (Apr 22, 2011)

ashamedbuthonest said:


> I just say are you his little "##[email protected]@" and she repeats it to him. But he did say things like "your husband is going to thank we are fooling around" to her.
> You know what? As I said, maybe it would due us good.


Pardon? This is how you speak to your wife with nothing other than "she likes her boss" to go on?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Prodigal said:


> I am a bit confused.:scratchhead: People who come on TAM suspecting an EA or PA generally are quite upset and want to know what steps to take to prevent or stop it.
> 
> On the other hand, you seem to be saying that your wife boinking another man might help your relationship. Why is it you feel that would help? Maybe YOU should be proactive and step up to the plate. It sounds as if you are almost indifferent about this situation. You aren't giving us much info. to work with.


If you read his other thread it appears that he is attracted to an old school friend that he keeps running into...if his wife had a fling with the boss that would perhaps justify (in HIS mind) him getting together with the school friend. Just a thought...maybe I'm full of BS.


----------



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

Mrs. T said:


> If you read his other thread it appears that he is attracted to an old school friend that he keeps running into...if his wife had a fling with the boss that would perhaps justify (in HIS mind) him getting together with the school friend. Just a thought...maybe I'm full of BS.


I thought of that. Maybe, maybe not. I really don't know.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

You seriously should consider marriage counceling for the both of you or divorce.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

Gaia said:


> You seriously should consider marriage counceling for the both of you or divorce.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My wife is INDIFFERENT towards me. We talked about counseling but it never happened. I kind of feel sorry for her being married to me. I'm not much of a man.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Perhaps individual therapy for yourself as well? Your stuck in self destruction and victim mode it seems. If you have a why bother attitude.... You will never get anywhere and will be doomed to repeat the same mistakes over and over. Stop feeling sorry for yourself and wife. Take the initiative to work towards making yourself a better man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

how can you expect your wife to respect you if you don't respect yourself? there's nothing more unattractive than that


----------



## Dubya (Oct 2, 2012)

Sounds almost like a Cuckhold fantasy being written out?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Maybe if you got bubbly over bosses wife yours might change her tune.

I also think your wife needs a good old fashion spanking from her husband for her disrespect!


----------



## barcafan (Jul 25, 2012)

Are you here wanting to be humiliated and insulted? You keep insulting yourself....how do you expect your wife to respect you if you don't respect yourself?

Why should your wife want to be married to you?


----------

